# Wolf Chemicals WM-1NT Nano Trim Dressing Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Price and Avaliabilty:*
150ml £22.95 at http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/

*Used on:*
Various peices of trim

*Manufacturer's Product Information*
Wolf's WM-1NT dressing brings faded and grayed trim back to life, but also adds something to trim that normals dressings won't; nano protection and nano durability. This longer lasting nano coating is easy to use, provides excellent protection against the elements and won't leave streaks when it comes in contact with water.

This is a unique dressing that has been combined with nano technology to provide un-paralelled durability, shine and beads water like no other.

*Packaging:*
Comes in a small flip top bottle with the typical wolf chemicals labelling as with all thier products, nothing too fancy which i like.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Clear liquid which looks like water, but smells of a really strong solvent.

*Ease Of Use:*
Couldnt be easier, clean the surface, apply with a sponge/MF/cotton applicator and buff if needed.

cleaning surface ready for application with serious performance citrus cleaner and a tooth brush









*Finish:*
The finish it left is up there with the best of them, as good as any other trim product i have used, but with the added bonus it should last a long time.

surface all cleaned and dried which left this









the sample i was sent had a spray lid, so i sprayed directly to surface, and used a 'cut' of B&Q tile sponge to apply









50/50









beading on treated trim, looks good to me!









*Durability:*
As usual i wanted to really test the durability of it. The test trim is the lower part of the rear bumper on this polo. The car is used daily and sees a fair amount of miles. This should give it a good test down there next to the road, as the back always gets most of the build up of dirt etc.

Again, to test the durabilty i will do half the trim and leave the other half so we can see how well it is performing.

cleaning the test panel









All clean and dry, taped up for application









i applied 2 coats, left for around 10 mins and then a light buff with a MF, which left this









as you can see the trim is all stained, no problem for the nano coating though, much better









*Value:*
Its a lot of money, but 150ml is a lot of product for a nano dressing i think. I used barely no product, must of used 5ml to do the scuttle and half the rear so this should work out amazing value for money.

*Overall DW Rating: 85%*










*Conclusion:*
I hope the dressing lasts as long as i expect it to. Its quite a harsh test for it so it will be a good indication i think. Im very impressed so far though, love the finish and application and the beading is looking good. If it lasts i will definately be buying a bottle for my own car. If it proves good duraility it will be nearer 100% rather than 85%.

Thankyou to Jesse for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=608&idcategory=86


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Wolf Chemicals WM-1NT Nano Trim Dressing Update*

Just a little update on the nano dressing. I noticed it had completely gone a couple weeks ago now, so it lasted 2 months on the test panel


----------

